# Seems like a neet way to improve your swing...



## GreenGofer (Jun 14, 2011)

I was reading another golf forum on my lunch break and saw this... 

(bummer for his $650 golf game but it is a neat idea!) 

Link to the Thread

the info on his youtube video say the projector is a micro projector? i've never heard of these things but i guess the companies called www.aaxatech.com and looks pretty inexpensive?


----------

